
Ryanair's head of technology thinks Big Data is 'wank' - Smaointe
https://fora.ie/ryanair-technology-customers-2797664-Jun2016/
======
internaut
If only American business leaders spoke like Micheal, it'd be great, a new
dawn for the empire. Even great men like Elon Musk are muzzled into measuring
every sentence. Imagine Ryanair running rockets. Aerosexuality diatribes would
be the norm. He'd slam his shoe on the table at the UN with wild staring eyes
"They're just fucking sky buses! We'll make me a Moon Hotel. With optional
discount travel insurance by Hertz! Why aren't we launched from Mount
Kilimanjaro? Get me the president of Africa on the phone!" And it would be
done, just like that.

